# some of my my ducks,



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

here thay are,


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous, great pictures.

I love the last picture, the cat looks like it is eyeing up a meal!


----------



## strangefruit (May 25, 2011)

lol ye that cat looks mighty territorial, might need to call in the cat whisperer


----------

